# Expo line window



## flipchefino (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Chefs,

Im trying to find out the proper term for the " expo line window"? Where you put up the food when its ready. I always used the term " window " but is there a universal term for that? As i am trying to get it replaced, just want to make sure the person im going to send the email to understands what im pertaining to.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

flipchefino said:


> I always used the term " window "


The same here. That is all I know it by.


----------

